# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  الاستعدادات الصحية (قبل الحج وأثناءه )

## بنت أبوها2008

(( الاستعدادات الصحية قبل الحج ))
--------------------------

أخي الحاج: إليك مجموعة من الإرشادات الصحية أثناء استعدادك لتأدية فرض الحج:

أ. نصائح عامة:

- لا بد من مراجعة الطبيب قبل السفر للحصول على المستجدات في الإجراءات الوقائية، والتطعيمات المطلوبة، ولا تنس أن تتأكد من استقرار حالتك الصحية، وقدرتك على الحج؛ خاصة إذا ابتليت بمرض مزمن - عافانا الله وإياك -.
- احرص على حمل بطاقة تشخيصية لمرضك إن كنت مصاباً بمرض مزمن؛ لتسهل عملية إسعافك في حالة إصابتك - لا قدَّر الله -، أو شعرت بمضاعفات للمرض، ويفضل أن تكون سواراً حول المعصم.
- يفضَّل أن تحمل تقريراً مفصَّلاً يوضح التشخيص والعلاج والجرعات لكل دواء إذا احتاج مرضك إلى المتابعة والرعاية.
- ينبغي أن تأخذ كمية كافية من الأدوية التي تستخدمها لمعالجة مرضك؛ لأنه قد يصعب عليك تأمينها في المشاعر أو لا تكون متوفرة.

ب. التطعيمات الخاصة بالحج:

أيها الحاج: إن أخذ التطعيم بفترة كافية قبل الحج أمر ضروري لوقاية الحاج والحجاج من الأمراض بإذن الله، وهناك عدد من التطعيمات يوصى بأخذها قبل الحج؛ منها المتحتم على الحاج، ومنها الاختياري نلخصها في التالي:

1- التطعيم ضد الحمى الشوكية (التهاب السحايا):
وهو من التطعيمات التي تشترط حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية أخذها قبل السفر للحج، والحمى الشوكية من الأمراض المعدية الخطيرة، وتنتقل بواسطة الرذاذ المتطائر من الفم والأنف، وتصيب أغشية المخ والنخاع الشوكي، وتؤدي غالباً إلى الوفاة - لا قدَّر الله - إن لم تعالج، وقد تؤدي إلى إعاقات عصيبة في حالة تأخر العلاج.
واللقاح عبارة عن جرعة واحدة (نصف ملل) تحقن تحت الجلد، وإليك هذه النقاط المهمة المتعلقة بهذا اللقاح:
- يستخدم التطعيم ضد جرثومة تسمى (مننجوكوكس)، وهي أشهر أسباب الحمى الشوكية وأخطرها، وهو عبارة عن تطعيم رباعي التكافؤ ACYW135، ويعطى للبالغين والأطفال من سن سنتين وأكثر، والأطفال ما بين عمر ثلاثة شهور وسنتين يتم إعطاؤهم جرعتين من لقاح (A)، وفي حالة عدم توفر اللقاح يعطون العلاج الواقي.
- يجب أن يتم اللقاح قبل عشرة أيام من السفر على الأقل، ويستمر مفعوله ثلاث سنوات؛ يتم التطعيم بعدها عند السفر مرة أخرى للحج.

2- التطعيم ضد الأنفلونزا:
وهي تصيب نسبة كبيرة من الحجاج، وتؤثر على أدائهم للمناسك، وتصيبهم بالتعب والإرهاق العام، وقد تستمر معهم حتى بعد إكمالهم الحج، ولذلك هناك تطعيم للإنفلونزا ينصح بأخذه ولكنه اختياري، ويتأكد أنه مطابق لتوصيات الجهات الصحية في المملكة، والتي تصدر سنوياً بهذا الخصوص.

3- التطعيم ضد الالتهابات الرئوية:
ويسمى لقاح (نيمو كوكس)، وهو لقاح خاص لا يعطى لكل الحجاج، ولكنه يعطى للمرضى المصابين بالأنيميا المنجلية، أو الفشل الكلوي، أو نقص المناعة، أو المرضى الذين تم استئصال الطحال لديهم، كما يمكن إعطاؤه للحجاج كبار السن، أو الذين يعانون من أمراض مزمنة في الكبد، أو القلب، أو الرئة.

4- التطعيم ضد الحمى الصفراء:
ويعطى للمرضى القادمين من المناطق المنتشر فيها المرض كالمناطق الأفريقية شبه الصحراوية، وبعض الدول في أمريكا الجنوبية.

5- تطعيم الأطفال:
ويتأكد من استكمالهم للتطعيمات الأساسية ضد أمراض الطفولة الرئيسة، بالإضافة إلى التطعيمات الخاصة بالحج[1]

ختاماً:
أخي الحاج: تأكد أنك المستفيد الرابح إن سرت وفق هذه التعليمات، وعملت بهذه الإرشادات، وكلنا لك رجاء ودعاء أن يحفظك الرب بحفظه، ويكلأك بعينه، ويقيك شر الآفات والأسقام.

رافقتك السلامة في حجك ومحلك. 
-----------------------------------------------
[1] بتصرف من مقالة بعنوان صحتك في الحج للدكتور شاهر بن ظافر الشهري.




(( الاستعدادات الصحية أثناء الحج ))
--------------------


أخي الحاج: إذا كنت الآن قد بدأت شعائر حجك فهنيئاً لك التوفيق والاصطفاء، وننصحك أن لا تغفل هذه الإرشادات الطبية أثناء تنقلك بين المشاعر فهي عون لك على السلامة بإذن الله تعالى:

أولاً: إرشادات عامة:

وتتمثل في الآتي:
- خذ قسطاً وافراً من الراحة قبل وبعد كل شعيرة من شعائر الحج بهدف إعادة الحيوية للجسم، وبما يعينك على تأدية بقية المناسك.
- حافظ على نظافة جسمك؛ لأنها عنصر مهم للوقاية من الأمراض المنتشرة في موسم الحج.
- أكثر من شرب السوائل كالماء والعصير واللبن وغيره.
- في حالة شدة الحرارة يفضل أن تجتنب الطواف والسعي وقت الظهيرة، فإن كان ولا بد فاستخدم المظلة لتقيك من أشعة الشمس اللافحة.
- امتنع عن تناول الأغذية المكشوفة المعرضة للذباب والأتربة، واستعمل الأغذية المغلفة، أو المحفوظة بقدر الإمكان، مع التأكد من تاريخ صلاحيتها.
- يفضل في الأطعمة أن تتناول الفواكه والأطعمة المسلوقة المفيدة للجسم، وغير المهيجة للأمعاء، والبعد قدر الإمكان عن الأطعمة المعلبة المحفوظة لفترات زمنية طويلة.
- توجه لأقرب مركز صحي في حال شعورك بمرض أو بألم معين، ولا تتساهل في أمر المرض فيتفاقم ويشتد، حينها يتأخر برء المرض ويتعسر عليك العلاج وتعظم تكاليفه، ويؤثر هذا سلباً على أدائك مناسك الحج.
- ارتدِ غطاء للرأس –في غير أوقات إحرامك- ونظارات شمسية على العين في حال التعرض لأشعة الشمس، واستعمل الكريم الخاص بحماية الجلد؛ وذلك للوقاية من ضربة الشمس وبعض الأمراض الجلدية.
- في حالة الاضطرار لأخذ حقن يجب استخدام الحقن المعقمة، وفي حالة الاحتياج الضروري لنقل الدم يجب التأكد من إجراءات فحص الدم احترازاً من الحاملين لمرض نقص المناعة، أو الالتهاب الكبدي الفيروسي...

ثانياً: حقيبة الإسعافات الطبية:

والتي تحتوي على مجموعة من الأدوية التي ربما تحتاجها أثناء حجك، وتحوي:

أ/ أدوية عامة تشمل:
- خافض الحرارة مثل الباراسيتامول.
- مضاد السعال، وطارد البلغم.
- كريمات وفازلين وبودرة.
- كريمات ومراهم لإصابات العضلات.
- كريمات للجروح.
- الأملاح التعويضية بالفم مثل: أملاح الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم، والتي قد يحتاجها الحاج لضربات الشمس، والإرهاق الحراري، أو نوبات الإسهال الشديدة.

أدوية خاصة:
لأصحاب بعض الأمراض المزمنة مثل:
أدوية السكري، وارتفاع ضغط الدم، والربو، وأمراض القلب وغيرها من الأمراض المزمنة حسب حالة كل حاج بكمية كافية.[1]

أخي الحاج: كل هذا لأجل صحتك في الحج فلا تنس، مع رجائنا لك من الله بدوام الصحة ومنتهى العافية.
عشت الخير، وكفيت الضير.
-----------------------------
[1] بتصرف من مقالة بعنوان: "صحتك في الحج". د شاهر بن ظافر الشهري، وأخرى بعنوان : "كيف تستعد صحياً للحج". د موسى الخطيب -أستاذ بكلية الطب- جامعة الأزهر.


http://www.mnask.com/articles/54


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

يرفع للفائدة ،،

----------


## SPY

ما شاء الله،، معلومات قيمة

تسلمي اختي

----------


## المـــها

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

آمين وياكم ،،

----------


## آنسات

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

آمين وياكم .. وبالتوفيق

----------


## نبض الشارقة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

آمين وياج حبيبتي ،، وبالتوفيق

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

يرفع للفائدة ،،،،،

----------


## تسنيم2

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

